# Wading 101--Seeking Wisdom



## lons1906

Folks,

I am new to this board and fishing the Texas Gulf Coast. I grew up throwing live bait off of spinner reels and hand-me-down Ugly Stiks along the Louisiana and Alabama Gulf Coast, in search of reds and specs, and later, in Maryland's Chesapeake Bay, on the hunt for Rock Fish (striped bass). Needless to say, the first time I went fishing here in the Houston area a couple of years ago, and saw someone hop out of a perfectly good boat into chest-deep water to throw plastics from a baitcaster , I didn't know whether to "**** or go blind" (as my Daddy would say). That said, I immediately gained a ton of respect for how you guys fish down here and wanted to join the party. To that end, I'm eager to take in whatever free advice you are willing to give me to help me learn how to wade (and fish the coast, generally).

For present purposes, what I'm looking for are two things: (1) to confirm that I have everything I need to begin wade fishing the bays in and around Houston-Baytown-Galveston-Bolivar; and (2) to find out where are some good spots for a novice non-swimmer such as myself to go wading. (Yeah, you heard me right--I can't swim.)

Here's what I have in terms of gear, which it took me nearly a year to research and accumulate:

1. Cabella's breathable waders;
2. For-ever Last Rayguard wading boots;
3. For-ever Last wading belt;
4. Grind-Terminal Tackle 16 ft stringer with Quick Float and Stringer Spike Sheath (which I understand I need to keep away from me lest I wish to be shark bait);
5. H&H Wade Light Rod and a Shimano 71 HG baitcaster fitted with 30lb test Fins Windtamer pink braid and flourocarbon lead;
6. some chatruse gulps with jig heads and heddon super spook, jrs (mullet);
7. some cheap polarized sunglasses and an even cheaper broad-brimmed hat that I grew up fishing in;
8. Berkley Big Fish Gripper;
8. a light, U.S. Coast Guard-certified life vest (Did I mention that I can't swim?); and
9. [For Cold Weather Wading]--a good Gore Tex jacket and a mid layer fleece pullover. (I already have some dry-fit tights and shirt that I use for running, so I plan to just use those as my under-layer unless you guys think that's a bad idea.)

Have I spent enough of my money yet (please say yes), or is there something else I need to get?

Finally, I desperately need y'alls help in terms of where to wade. I'm 5'5", I can't swim, I don't have a boat or a kayak, and I will be wading alone, so I realize my options are limited to wherever I can safely wade in from shore. (I plan to get a kayak later on down the road, but for now, baby steps.) I've fished Rollover Pass from the shore with little success, but I've seen folks wade out on the Anahuac side to fish for flounder. I've also heard that Pelican Island and Sea Wolf Park are good options. Can you guys give me any good recommendations?

Alright folks, many thanks in advance for all of your advice. Whether you know it or not, I've already benefited tremendously from your insight; much of the gear that I have purchased came as a result of me trolling your posts.

Thanks again, and best of luck with this week's outings.

-lons1906


----------



## Sgrem

Got the talking part done....

Get you a wade fishing map. Then go wade in the accessible areas it shows....

....like this. There's a bunch of them for different areas.
http://www.austinkayak.com/products...tid=56_968_1&gclid=CNj46PGn1NACFYKDaQodyWQD6g


----------



## dbarham

I would strongly suggest to learn to
Swim before wading


----------



## kenny

It would have made a LOT more sense to go wade with someone BEFORE you bought all the gear, and like dbarham said "first learn to swim". Everyone should know how to swim.


----------



## fishingtwo

Good first post now may I suggest you learn how to swim first.


----------



## bong

Agree on learning to swim first. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87

I was gonna say surf until you said you can't swim.

DEFINITELY stay away from San Luis pass!!!


----------



## Mrschasintail

Last time I waded (summer) I wore crocs & shorts. I had a rod/reel and a net. It was an amazing day. I suggest going with someone who is good at it, whether a guide or a friend. I have friends that wade, and this is what I love to do the most. You can wade the surf too. My love of wading with artificials did come from a friend/guide who taught me well. 

Capt. Greg Francis. AquaPimp I highly recommend at least one trip with him, he is the BEST. And a great guy too.


----------



## TTUfisher

I agree with everyone saying you should learn how to swim, do it if you are serious about wade fishing by yourself. 

In the meantime, X2 on what Mrschasintail said, if you are serious about wade fishing find a guide or friend that knows their stuff if you dont want to pay, it is one thing to read a bunch of advice but I believe you will learn exponentially quicker with someone helping you along and stay safe.


----------



## lons1906

Guys,

Can't thank you enough for all of your helpful comments. I've got the message, loud and clear, that I'd better learn how to swim before I begin wading. Believe it or not, I've taken 5 sets of lessons, 1 of which was just under 5 years ago as a grown man, but I could never get the hang of it. (I'm not hydrophobic; I just seem to have the bouyancy of a kettle bell.) That said, I'll give it another try. (I've already contacted someone here in Houston who specializes in adult swim lessons.)

In the meantime, I can't promise you that I still won't try to wade some shallow areas with passive currents. (Speaking of which, even I know to stay away from San Luis Pass.)

Alright, guys, thanks again for all of your advice, and forgive me if my post was more of an annoyance than anything else. I appreciate all of your time and candor.

Best,

lons1906

P.S.--If anyone feels like letting a novice nonswimmer tag along some time, let me know. Beer and tackle are on me.


----------



## Red3Fish

For many decades, we just fished with rod, reel, stringer, and straw hat to hang a few lures on. Jeans and tennis shoes. This is summer fishing!

Add waders, long johns, and what ever else in winter. I realize it is fun to have all the latest "dodads", but it can be done simply and cheaply.

Good Luck
Later
R3F


----------



## Badgrandad

To more specifically answer your question, you may find it helpful to have a wading length net with floatation on it. Also I have a wading "basket" that is a foam life preserver with a mesh basket that I use for attaching my stringer and bait bucket too and it has a small box for hooks/sinkers. I carry waaaaay too much stuff with me when I wade and wish I could talk myself into a small backpack with net/tackle/drink and hook disgorger!
Try wading at the State Park at Galveston or at Seawolf Park. Both are fairly safe and in all likelihood you will never be alone in case of emergency. Wade the surf when it is flat or fairly calm. Consider in addition to the lures you have just tossing out weightless live shrimp or mullet. Carry a big bottle of water in your car to wash off your feet before you get back in!!! Have fun, post your experiences!


----------



## Stumpgrinder1

Less is more


----------



## YakPropeller

*Walk and wade in spots*

Equip: Hand Held GPS locator

1. Dana Cove Behind Galveston State Park, Kayak and Wade friendly, Many deep holes in this area with Mud and Shell that you can slowly wade around, it's better in the winter with lower Tides and will allow you to find the Holes with out falling in over your head.

2.Indian Beach, Bay Side find the bay side entrance on 3005 that runs along Galveston Island and go to the back (need 4X4 if it is wet or been raining) Also a lot of deep holes and shell reef in this area, mid winter it will be waist deep to chest deep on a 5'5" man, if you will wait until around 10 or 11A and it is a sunny day the fish will come up out of the Holes and feed in the shallower areas.

3. Best area for walking in is be hind Islds Del Sole, Go down to the west end of Galveston Island on 3005 and Find the Rusty Hook, Go back toward Galveston until you find the first double entrance you can turn Left on, follow this until you can take another left, go down until you can turn right on white gravel road, follow this gravel road to the back, you will come to the bay, you will be able to park close to the bay, from where you park straight out you will be able to wade out about 3-400 Yards, All of this area to the left and the right is good wading area, in the winter, about 200 yards to the right is a Boat Cut Chanel that you can wade along that is 8-10' deep but the wade area is is 3-4.5' deep, To the Left of where you park you can go about 4-500 yards before you come to another Boat Cut, again 8-10' deep, this whole area is mixed shell and hard mud sand floor.

You can PM me and I will give you some other pointers and Share some GPS Cords, Until I got my Yak, I have been Walking in and Wading in since 1975 all along the Gulf Coast and Bay systems.

I strongly suggest you learn to Swim, in the 40+ years I have been wading 3 times I have had to Swim for my Life, Do not Take Chances The Fish are not worth your Life.


----------



## Chippadip

*Wading Gear*

I would not wade anywhere w/ out seriously being a proficient swimmer at least. You can still drown with a pfd on. Secondly, do not step foot in any of the water you plan on fishing without your pfd, and a very loud whistle attached to your pfd in case you actually have to get someone's attention. If you get up **** creek you'll want to save your energy by using a whistle instead of screaming for help plus a high pitch whistle will carry farther than your voice.

In addition to staying away from SLP, you should steer clear of the Texas City **** if you're going to wade fish. It is littered with deep holes and strong currents and just like SLP, people die there every year. Trust me. I had a close call this past summer bc I was an idiot and didn't wear a pfd. I'm a strong swimmer, been swimming all of my life, was a lifeguard in my late teenager years, etc. I stood no chance swimming against even a modest current.

OK now that the stern lecture is over, I would buy a wade and kayak fishing guide for the upper coast found on austin kayaks website. I would also spend a lot of time studying galveston's depth charts, and also keep in mind that the depth of any bay system is subject to change.

You should also learn the importance of tides while you start off your wade fishing journey and the impact that tides play on fish activity.

Make sure you shuffle your feet too. In addition to helping prevent getting barbed by those **** sting rays, it'll help you from stepping into a deep hole or even deep mud which is annoying as hell too.

As others have mentioned, you can have all of the fresh gear you want but it's the basics you have to have down pat. ie. learn to swim, wear a pfd, have a whistle, shuffle your feet, be aware of the known holes, currents. Stay away from SLP and TCD until you really think you know what you're doing. Good luck and have fun! Didn't mean to come across as an *** or anything but you're family and friends care more about you coming home after a fishing trip than how many fish you caught, etc.


----------



## Fishsurfer

Besides swimming you need a rod and reel also.


----------



## redexpress

Always wear that PFD. I logged on to see if there was any more info about the wader that drowned in Christmas Bay. Channel 2 TV said he was a teacher in Angleton. 
After I helped a guy out of a hole at San Luis Pass with my fishing rod I gained a new respect for it. 
At this stage for you, wade with someone or around others at a crowded spot.


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*Wading alone*

Its doable , but your risks are higher without someone with you - plenty of hazards in the salt , bad cuts, potholes, stingrays, sharks, getting run over by boats etc-

You have way more gear than you need, keep it simple, learn to use a minimum and you will fish better.

Swimming, no adult should not be able to swim, but even if you can swim, a PFD will save your life.

Learn the hazards and have a bail out plan in case of trouble - leave someone your "flight" plan so if you go missing they will know the area to search. Be aware that MANY places you can park in Houston/Galvez areas and then wade subject you to the criminal element - count on getting vehicle broken into or stolen -

Carry your cell in a waterproof box.


----------



## MJD07

Try not to over think it too much. Someone posted a few up from me that less is more and I agree. If you load yourself down with a bunch of gadgets you'll spend more time fiddling with that stuff instead of quietly fishing (main point of wading) You'll figure out what you want with you when your wading pretty quick. As for the swimming part, I think everyone should know how swim, wade fisherman or not. Lastly, if you need a good guide that's a little South of you, Jerry West out of Matagorda is awesome! He'll meet you at the harbor and have you on fish shortly after that. He'd be a good one to learn from as you get your wading years going. Do drag your feet (but not like Frankenstien) and if sharks are around, try to keep anything shiny inside your shirt (clippers) Also, if your rod doesnt have the slot measurements on it, you may want to mark it somehow to make sure you are keeping legal sized fish


----------



## TTUfisher

MJD07 said:


> Also, if your rod doesnt have the slot measurements on it, you may want to mark it somehow to make sure you are keeping legal sized fish


I recommend rod rulers, I have them on all my rods. You can get them for $3 from Academy.

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/full-limit-30-rod-ruler


----------



## stiles

dbarham said:


> I would strongly suggest to learn to
> Swim before wading


This is the best advice. Learn to swim first.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## juan valdez

either rod ruler or mark your rods with different colors for min and max size of fish. most will use finger nail polish or something similar. 

if you cant learn to swim at least master the dead mans float and back stroke. those are the two we were taught to use if we ever crashed in the water and you're too far away from anywhere to be able to swim. 

even if you know how to swim you can still die if you get in a bad spot so it's not like it's a save all by knowing how, though i still would suggest knowing how to swim. 

sounds like you have plenty of gear and are on the right path. definitely try to buddy up or get a cheap used 'yak maybe. 

can't help ya with spots as i dont fish that area.


----------



## Fernlamas19CAT

stay waist deep, get an across the back wading pack, wade known shorelines, I recommend a wading net, again stay around waist deep till you get more experience.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy

Mrschasintail said:


> Last time I waded (summer) I wore crocs & shorts. I had a rod/reel and a net. It was an amazing day. I suggest going with someone who is good at it, whether a guide or a friend. I have friends that wade, and this is what I love to do the most. You can wade the surf too. My love of wading with artificials did come from a friend/guide who taught me well.
> 
> Capt. Greg Francis. AquaPimp I highly recommend at least one trip with him, he is the BEST. And a great guy too.


I agree on wading with a friend close by just for safety. Wear a PFD and be careful about stepping into a hole. 
I use to be fearless about wadefishing alone, in the bay or the surf, day or night and alone. Those days are over. ALWAYS WADEFISH WITH A FRIEND CLOSE BY. That's some good insurance.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------

